# What table goes with the box sofa?



## oak (Jan 22, 2014)

So i'm having a hard time matching a table to the box sofa & box corner sofa. If you don't know what items they are, they look like this and this. The pieces all fit together to make kind of a booth, but all the tables i've tried are too high. It also needs to be a 1 square table, making it harder. Any ideas?


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Jan 22, 2014)

i dont think there really _is_ anything that'd go with it :/ I looked through all the tables, and like you said, everything's either too long, tall, or wrong color.


----------



## oak (Jan 22, 2014)

yourlilemogirl said:


> i dont think there really _is_ anything that'd go with it :/ I looked through all the tables, and like you said, everything's either too long, tall, or wrong color.


That's really inconvenient. :/


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Get a refurbished polka-dot low table?


----------



## oak (Jan 22, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Get a refurbished polka-dot low table?


I'm gonna try that now, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ayeAmariah (Jan 22, 2014)

Or a minimalistic side table...


----------



## oak (Jan 22, 2014)

ayeAmariah said:


> Or a minimalistic side table...


That was the first one I tried, it looked too small in the middle. Thanks though.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2014)

Recustomize the chairs white, and use a classic table?






*from pastelia peaches


----------



## oak (Jan 22, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Recustomize the chairs white, and use a classic table?


I was thinking about that, but I already have 2 classic tables in the room with other chairs. I might actually make it all flow better though? Idk, i'm going to try it out. I just wish they had a matching table.


----------



## Mkemacgregor (Jan 23, 2014)

I have that couch too and I am using the sleek sideboard (like a coffee table) and it's working out nicely. It's your preference really.
I hope you find something that works.

_Edit: I need to pay more attention when I read. I see you are doing it in a booth configuration, so my input won't help too much. Sorry!_


----------

